# Changement de carte mère sur un Power Mac G5



## iMacounet (18 Février 2010)

Bonjour, j'me suis trouvé un Power Mac G5 [CM HS, dit par iConcept, à verifier] 1,6/256/80/SD

Si c'est bien elle qui est HS, une carte mère de G5 bi pro 2,3 Ghz peut aller ? 

Merci


----------



## gordongartrel (2 Mars 2010)

salut ! 
Ah mon avis, ça marchera pas avec une carte mère bi pro, ce n'est pas la même fréquence de bus et ce n'est pas sur que la carte mère accepte le 1.6 Ghz.


----------

